# massage in Denia



## Zelda247 (Jul 6, 2014)

hi

Does anyone know of a good masseur in Denia, i have back problems and thought i would treat myself to a massage.

thanks Zelda.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2014)

I can recommend a GREAT one. I've used him for about a year, give or take some months back in the UK. He has certificates showing considerable training, some of which appears to have taken place in local hospitals. Even better, he speaks good English. His name is Victor and his salon is Manoli Centeno, tel: 966 421459 or 695665955. His charges are also reasonable. He's a really nice bloke and good at his job. His salon is off Carrer Diana, the top end near the castle. If you want more details, pm me and I'll be glad to answer any questions if I can. Hope this helps.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Zelda, I have chronic neuromuscular problems myself that require physio, chiropractic and massage. My back is the worst problem. For the first time in my life, I recently tried an Arabian bath house (no, it's not what it sounds like  ). They have hot baths, cold baths, saunas and hot stones to lie on. It was incredibly therapeutic for all my pains - including back pain. It was beautiful and peaceful too - great for the spirit. I'd recommend this to anyone. Perhaps you can find something like this around Denia to compliment your massage therapy? 

This is the place I went to (and will go again) - to give you an idea of what Arab bath houses are about:

Hammam Baños Árabes - malaga - Arab Baths Hammam Al Andalus Malaga


----------

